# orange businesswhere/icon 225 problems



## roofbeaver (May 19, 2008)

Firstly Hello all!
Am here as I can get no answers at all from orange or the suppliers of this package and would appreciate any advice before i return the darned thing to the shop and seek alternative connection:

Before this i tried the vodaphone mobile broadband package for my laptop but found there was no coverage in my area. replaced this with the orange one and although am online it is painful in the extreme.
1. when initially installed was asked for a login and password whcih i didnt have. Shop "experts" told me to configure later and bypass this. I did!
2. Got online and although slow was functional (ish) apart from not being able to login to msn hotmail or myspace.........any ideas anyone?? I sign in as usual but get either "internet explorer cannot display page or if i use firefox i just get a blank page.
3.Internet explorer now misbehaves, will not allow tabbed browsing and locks up if i try!
4. The whole thing seems to be slowing down and takes forever to open pages, orange help/customer care are uncontactable, is anybody else having similar probs??

Any help would be great
Many thanks
DAve


----------



## OrangeNoband (May 27, 2008)

roofbeaver said:


> Firstly Hello all!
> Am here as I can get no answers at all from orange or the suppliers of this package and would appreciate any advice before i return the darned thing to the shop and seek alternative connection:
> 
> Before this i tried the vodaphone mobile broadband package for my laptop but found there was no coverage in my area. replaced this with the orange one and although am online it is painful in the extreme.
> ...




Are you still having these problems? Sounds to me like anything with SSL encryption in it is preventing you from logging in, i know for sure hotmail is http then https for login then back to http for normal use....

Myspace will probably be the same....

As for the speed, you could try different APN's

there are a few... "orangeinternet" or "payginternet" or "internetvpn" or "orangewap" to name a few.

Whenever I get problems I swap these APN's around, think they go to different servers so if one is broken or busy it might find a workaround.


As for the password you dont need one for orange, its irrelevant, you can leave it blank or make one up, either way it wont affect what you do.

I too get Cannot Display Web Page when you KNOW its not the web server at fault. I think Orange have a top heavy userbase with way more users than their network can carry.

Its quite clear Orange have no intention of fixing things quickly as on all the internet forums us mobile broadband users share a common factor... SLOOOW SPEEDS. Get a grip Orange and sort it out.


----------



## souhardya (Aug 17, 2010)

connection could not be established.apn could not be detected


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an old Thread. If you have an issue please start your own Thread.


souhardya said:


> connection could not be established.apn could not be detected


This Ancient Thread is now Closed!


----------

